# new user name



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi all, just want every one to know my user name has changed for gaggia-service.weebly.com to gaggiamanualservice.com you can reach my web site from eather address. i will still assist any way i can. regards mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll merge your posts for you too Mark - easier to keep all in one place then

Hope business is booming for you.

Where exactly are you based? Please PM me as I think I will be in your area in the next few weeks and wouldn't mind catching up for a beer (or coffee of course)


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks for that glenn, will pm you my area. thanks again


----------

